# Display doble Anodo Comun y Catodo Comun



## Ba-k0 (Ene 23, 2009)

Hola foro buenas noches =D

miren la cuestion es esta necesito si tendran por ahi entre sus curiosidades el datasheet o el diagrama de un Display DOBLE Anodo Comun 
Display DOBLE Catodo Comun

necesito si tendran la letra de cada pin o el diagrama de como hacer la conecxion 
pero de preferencia me gustaria que porfavor pudieran ayudarme en decirme la letra de cada  pin saludos y 
muchas gracias de antemano
adjunto una imagen del display ya mencionado 

=D


----------



## mabauti (Ene 23, 2009)

la mayoria son estandar







anodo





catodo







De preferencia testealos primero con una fuente de 5Vy una resistencia de 1k


----------



## pepechip (Ene 23, 2009)

coge tu fuente de alimentacion y a traves de una resistencia de 1K verifica tu mismo como estan dispuestos los pines.


----------



## cesartm (Ene 23, 2009)

Exactamente, es lo mas conveniente. Usualmente utilizo este.


----------



## Ba-k0 (Ene 25, 2009)

Muchas Gracias ! 
mabauti gracias por la información !


----------

